# Wall tapestry.



## zozo (5 Aug 2017)

Came across a company offering photographic wall tapastries in all kinds of sizes, not paper, but a polyester cloth for hanging. WIth all kinds of natural forest sceneries.. 



 



 

That last one reminds of an aquascape from the ADA contest. 

And it emidiately crossed my mind wouldn't it be a nice idea and maybe even a market for creating aquascape wall tapestries like this? I bet (know) there are plenty scapes by now beautifull enough for many aquarium hobbyist and maybe even non aquarium hobbyist would hang to the wall without hesitation. 

Just an idea, if you are into aquascaping promotion.  I smell some possibilities here..


----------



## mort (5 Aug 2017)

I really like the top one. Can you link the site please.


----------



## zozo (5 Aug 2017)

https://www.dresslily.com/home-c-263.html

Looked around a bit and indeed custom wall tapestry can be made as well. Bit more expensive tho.
https://www.denydesigns.com/products/create-your-own-custom-tapestry


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Aug 2017)

Wow that's well cool


----------



## zozo (5 Aug 2017)




----------



## Zeus. (5 Aug 2017)

Zozo your a STAR 

We have this Ikea one, not the greatest IMO but best of the pick




But those beauties you've linked should fit the shame Ikea frame with a bit off luck


----------



## zozo (5 Aug 2017)

Huh? i don't want to put anybody on the wrong foot and go for a never ending search, the last one is a photoshop i quickly made as example, from the best resolution aquascape pic i came accross in a minute. 

Thought it would be an awsome idea if it were available with aquascapes images instead of forests only..


----------



## jon nash (5 Aug 2017)

thank you marcel I have ordered first one  cheers  jon


----------



## jonesteave (27 Sep 2021)

I really like the top one. where I can get this type of wall tapestry for my room?


----------



## zozo (27 Sep 2021)

jonesteave said:


> I really like the top one. where I can get this type of wall tapestry for my room?


Doing a quick Google for Custom Wall Tapestry I came across this one in the UK.






						Custom Wall Tapestry, Tapestry Wall Hanging | Vistaprint UK
					

Design a custom wall tapestry and make a statement with your home décor! A tapestry wall hanging makes it easy to dress up a room on a budget. Simply upload your photo or design and create your personalized wall tapestry today.




					www.vistaprint.co.uk
				




 There might be more with large enough printers/plotters.


----------



## jonesteave (29 Sep 2021)

zozo said:


> Doing a quick Google for Custom Wall Tapestry I came across this one in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## jonesteave (8 Nov 2021)

zozo said:


> Doing a quick Google for Custom Wall Tapestry I came across this one in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks again


----------



## jonesteave (9 Nov 2021)

jonesteave said:


> thanks again Affordable interior designers Los Angeles


----------



## aec34 (9 Nov 2021)

For all your personalised needs websites like redbubble.com and spoonflower.com also allow you to upload designs/photos which you can have printed on objects and fabrics: spoonflower fabric in particular I’ve found pretty high quality. All depends on uploading a clean enough image with high enough res in the first place. 
Imagine the aquascape-inspired potential….


----------

